# Colleague- possible charity scammer



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

My colleague does a lot of charity stuff, shaking tins to full on dressing up for comic relief etc.

I work in a very large office and she collects thousands. Per year.
Thing is, she never brings in any proof of the fact she's given the money to the charity, despite people asking her. Charities ALWAYS give a personalised thank you letter. Especially for large amounts. She just brushes it off when people mention it.

She does try to style it out though, like printing off generic thank you literature from the Children in need website etc.

Now she is mildly light fingered in other ways, for example;

We had some boxed cakes left over from work lunch that were being kept in a cupboard for next work lunch. She took these and admitted when a fuss  was made.
We had a dining and cutlery set we bought when we had old people come in for tea. She later took these and when someone raised the alarm she admitted it, said it was for church.
Lady gave her some dresses to put on her charity stall. She came in some time later wearing one.
When people bring in cakes and biscuits for their birthdays she's been spotted sneaking them into her bag on way out. Including from other sections where she doesn't know anyone.

Now I know it's quite a bad accusation, but lots of people think this way.

To start the ball rolling with an accusation to management is something i don't personally want to do.

But seeing her collecting money has made me annoyed today.

How should I play this U75?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 12, 2018)

Not much you can do unless you're prepared to raise your concerns with management or other colleagues. I wouldn't want to be the one to do that and get it wrong though.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 12, 2018)

Letters to the charities? That could land her in a lot of trouble as, if they've never heard of her, they'd probably (have to) pass it on to the police.

What do you want to happen?

Or just _tell her_ you are going to write to each charity and ask if they have heard of her and how much she says she's sent them.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 12, 2018)

What % of the office are suspicious do you think?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 12, 2018)

Just stop giving her anything for charity if you don't trust her. 
I would definitely think that a receipt from each charity would be displayed after a collection. 
But if you don't want to make a big fuss then just stop giving her anything. 
The cakes etc are small potatoes to be frank. People leave cake....she takes it....anyone could if they wanted. And the dress...you don't know that she might have paid the charity for it because she liked it. 

The only thing that people could insist on as a work policy is that any and all charity collections are receipted  properly....and that staff get a breakdown of how much they have donated to charity. 
I've organised a few charity collections at work and I always put the receipt up on the staff boards.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 12, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> The only thing that people could insist on as a work policy is that any and all charity collections are receipted  properly....and that staff get a breakdown of how much they have donated to charity.
> I've organised a few charity collections at work and I always put the receipt up on the staff boards.



This seems like a good idea, especially if others occasionally do collections too.  And you wouldn't even have to mention her name, just something you read or something someone else told you about where they work.

I also agree that the other things she's done aren't reliable indicators.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Tricky one.  If you have suspicions you should probably take it to the relevant people within the company and let them deal with it.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> What % of the office are suspicious do you think?


Most people who would care to think about it.

Tbf people do find her annoying anyway and lots think she should do some actual work rather than fannying about in a pudsey outfit for days on end. 

With reference to the theived cakes, they were being specifically saved for a team lunch, and were not there for people to take home


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 12, 2018)

So what outcome do you want?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

And some colleagues are 100% certain she's on the take.

No one is 100% certain she's not


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> So what outcome do you want?


ideally for her to produce years worth of thank you receipts. 

Or at least one for this upcoming Children in Need


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Most people who would care to think about it.
> 
> Tbf people do find her annoying anyway and lots think she should do some actual work rather than fannying about in a pudsey outfit for days on end.
> 
> With reference to the theived cakes, they were being specifically saved for a team lunch, and were not there for people to take home



Sounds like you just don't like her


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Sounds like you just don't like her


Effect and cause innit. 

People don't like her cos they think she steals the charity money.

I think we'll so as someone above said and write to charity asking if they've had any donations from our company in her name


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Sounds like you just don't like her



I was leaning towards that possibility too.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

Just raise your concerns with the charity in question if you care that much, there isn't really anything else you can do. She's probably just a bit annoying though.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> What % of the office are suspicious do you think?


In my team and our surrounding ones  no one gives her any money now, but as I said, it's a huge office


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2018)

If she has been scamming surely the best outcome is that she stops, now. You need to decide how you are going to make that happen in a way that doesn't make you look like a complete cunt frankly. Suspecting someone isn't enough and the fact people continue to give to her suggests to me they still trust her regardless of her eating all the pies/cakes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2018)

sounds like you've konvened a kangaroo court already imo


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

You all people defending her, please play devils advocate. 

Why would you never bring in a thank you letter?

But go to trouble of printing generic thing of internet?


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

Pilfering leftover cakes from work is your civic duty tbf. She should be applauded for that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> You all people defending her, please play devils advocate.
> 
> Why would you never bring in a thank you letter?
> 
> But go to trouble of printing generic thing of internet?



Defending her 

Mate. Stop it.

You've let this go on this long and have now asked urban for feedback and suggestions.

There is no point you having a tantrum because no-one has suggested burning her as a witch.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

Will this change people's minds- she's a staunch Tory- STAUNCH, who hates the Labour party and all it stands for


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 12, 2018)

I'd have a quiet word with her*. Sounds like she might have a bit of a problem what with it happening with cakes and crockery as well as money.

*Not an East End 60s gangster quiet word.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Will this change people's minds- she's a staunch Tory- STAUNCH, who hates the Labour party and all it stands for




So you have been giving a raving tory money for charity even though you thought she was nicking it? What is wrong with you? 

Yeah you've stopped now but pfftttt...to the fucking gulag, worse than hitler!


----------



## Saffy (Nov 12, 2018)

All the charity thank you letters get displayed for a while on our staff notice board. Maybe it could be suggested at your office.

Someone bought in 2 massive pork pies and pickle for their birthday. They left it out on the table and didnt put it back in the fridge and someone had it away.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 12, 2018)

Take off and nuke her from orbit...


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 12, 2018)

Time to go deep undercover and join her as a Red Nose Day volunteer.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2018)

Charity Fraud: Criminal intentions


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> My colleague does a lot of charity stuff, shaking tins to full on dressing up for comic relief etc.


Sounds very annoying.



> I work in a very large office and she collects thousands. Per year.
> Thing is, she never brings in any proof of the fact she's given the money to the charity, despite people asking her. Charities ALWAYS give a personalised thank you letter. Especially for large amounts. She just brushes it off when people mention it.


Don't donate to her.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Will this change people's minds- she's a staunch Tory- STAUNCH, who hates the Labour party and all it stands for


Oh, ffs. She_ must_ be a thief then.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 12, 2018)

"can you show me proof of your charity donations, I know it's a bit shitty me asking but people are doubting your honesty and It'd be fab if you could give them a great big up yours wouldn't it"

Follow up the proof with the charity, explain to the charity that it's just a suspicion so you don't want to make it official (yet)

I expect most charities get this kind of request and are used to dealing with it.

If she won't supply any proof tell her you'll be taking it further cos if she really is stealing from causes people care enough about to donate to, she deserves no leeway at all.


----------



## clicker (Nov 12, 2018)

I worked somewhere a long time ago with a communal kitchen and fridge.  Someone would take a random bite from any old random packed lunch in the fridge and then put the bitten sarnie back as it were. Never discovered the culprit. Never used a communal work fridge since.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 12, 2018)

clicker said:


> I worked somewhere a long time ago with a communal kitchen and fridge.  Someone would take a random bite from any old random packed lunch in the fridge and then put the bitten sarnie back as it were. Never discovered the culprit. Never used a communal work fridge since.



Coffee all over screen


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 12, 2018)

I wouldn't do anything that points a finger at her without absolute proof. Cakes? Not worth making an issue. Charity dress? Not worth making it a jobsworth issue. 
Money to charity? Definitely jobsworth issue but you have no proof and do you really want her to lose her job? 

It's a case of damage limitation now to be honest. Get a policy going on charitable collections. Tell management you're all sick of all the collections and then work on the policy yourselves. 
Make sure that there is an agreed number of charities and collections per year. And that all moneys must be accounted for and sent via company cheque to the charity. That way she never gets to touch the money...
Also...ensure charities give your company a receipt. 

Going after her for a charity dress and cake sounds petty tbh. 
Shut down the whole charity collection stuff by regularising it and controlling it...from management down. That will sort her out...fast.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 12, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> The cakes etc are small potatoes



By far the most disturbing aspect of the thread for me.

Don't let PippinTook buy the cakes.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 12, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> By far the most disturbing aspect of the thread for me.
> 
> Don't let PippinTook buy the cakes.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 12, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 152330



Best post on urban in a long time...


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 12, 2018)

She could be embezzling charity money, you can't just turn a blind eye to that, it's proper low.

You need to work on the proof and frankly if that is what she's doing fuck her.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 12, 2018)

You could always freak her out by having your own collections. And repeatedly asking her for donations of cakes....


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 12, 2018)

The other stuff is a red herring but if she is collecting thousands for charity then not providing any sort of thank you letter stating the amount, even when specifically asked to produce one, then that is suspicious, and if she is pocketing the money that's pretty shitty.  Probably even, yunno, criminal.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I wouldn't do anything that points a finger at her without absolute proof. Cakes? Not worth making an issue. Charity dress? Not worth making it a jobsworth issue.
> Money to charity? Definitely jobsworth issue but you have no proof and do you really want her to lose her job?
> 
> It's a case of damage limitation now to be honest. Get a policy going on charitable collections. Tell management you're all sick of all the collections and then work on the policy yourselves.
> ...


Tbf the dress and cake stuff was just to build up a general picture of character and circumstantial evidence, m'lud


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Effect and cause innit.
> 
> People don't like her cos they think she steals the charity money.
> 
> I think we'll so as someone above said and write to charity asking if they've had any donations from our company in her name


Shouldn't your company be responsible for overseeing any money collected? Do you have a finance person?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 12, 2018)

lizzieloo said:


> She could be embezzling charity money, you can't just turn a blind eye to that, it's proper low.
> 
> You need to work on the proof and frankly if that is what she's doing fuck her.



No proof though is there? 
Individuals pursuing her off their own bat may lead her to an unfair dismissal case and she will point the finger at all her colleagues who claimed she stole their charitable donations. ...without a shred of proof. 
Those charities were not given anything in a company name. Guarantee you that if she gave money she gave it in her name. 
If you really want to delve into it and are 100% certain that she is taking the money for herself then contact those charities. But if you're wrong she can she the pants of you all for bullying, defamation and harassment...and she may well add stress and damages. 

Be 100% sure of what you're doing.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Tbf the dress and cake stuff was just to build up a general picture of character and circumstantial evidence, m'lud


But you didn't think to mention Tory in your opening address?

Has she actually refused to show receipts ?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> But you didn't think to mention Tory in your opening address?
> 
> Has she actually refused to show receipts ?


When asked she either ignores email or once said "I can't be bothered to bring it in"


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Tbf the dress and cake stuff was just to build up a general picture of character and circumstantial evidence, m'lud


It's civil service so huge monolithic organisation in which no one really gives a fuck, and wants to make life easy for themselves.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> When asked she either ignores email or once said "I can't be bothered to bring it in"



She said that to you?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> When asked she either ignores email or once said "I can't be bothered to bring it in"


As there's clearly no love lost, why don't just say 'what's to stop you giving the money to a different cause then? I've donated and I want proof it's gone where you said it would? '


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> When asked she either ignores email or once said "I can't be bothered to bring it in"


That's enough evidence then. Let's burn her now...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> sounds like you've konvened a kangaroo court already imo


The best sort


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 12, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> No proof though is there?
> Individuals pursuing her off their own bat may lead her to an unfair dismissal case and she will point the finger at all her colleagues who claimed she stole their charitable donations. ...without a shred of proof.
> Those charities were not given anything in a company name. Guarantee you that if she gave money she gave it in her name.
> If you really want to delve into it and are 100% certain that she is taking the money for herself then contact those charities. But if you're wrong she can she the pants of you all for bullying, defamation and harassment...and she may well add stress and damages.
> ...



Someone needs to find the proof before it does go any higher by speaking to her and then speaking to the charity without naming names.

I'm not suggesting telling the bosses or the police I am suggesting communicating concerns people have with her to her.

If that was me I'd be like "shit, is that what people think? " then give them the receipts from the charity and walk about with a great big smug hat on for weeks.


----------



## dervish (Nov 12, 2018)

Find a charity that she has 'given' a reasonably large amount to, ring them and let them know of your suspicions. I'm sure if you did it outside of work and asked to be kept out of it they would be able to check without involving you publicly. 

I would definitely do something though, that's proper low. I can't imagine any reason that if you have gone to all the effort to raise loads of money you wouldn't want to show off how much was raised, and it's pretty much guaranteed that the charity has given her the posters etc detailing how much was given, charities love that. You don't need proof, you are suspicious, let the charity work out if she's been scamming them.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Starting running your own fundraising and start a charity receipts noticeboard. Leave half the board for each of you with your names the top and pin your receipts under your name


----------



## alex_ (Nov 12, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Get a policy going on charitable collections. Tell management you're all sick of all the collections and then work on the policy yourselves.
> Make sure that there is an agreed number of charities and collections per year. And that all moneys must be accounted for and sent via company cheque to the charity. That way she never gets to touch the money...
> Also...ensure charities give your company a receipt.



See if you can get the company to match, or add 20% of campaigns upon receiving a charity receipt.

Alex


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

And also email out the receipts to everyone with links to news items about charity scammers


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 12, 2018)

You could just put up loads of passive aggressive signs in the kitchen


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

lizzieloo said:


> You could just put up loads of passive aggressive signs in the kitchen


Leave receipts of all sorts around the office?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Leave receipts of all sorts around the office?


Wear this dress to work


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Wear this dress to work View attachment 152332



Not hi-viz enough I'd get into trouble


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

lizzieloo said:


> Not hi-viz enough I'd get into trouble


If you want to crack the case, you have to take risks! What sort of maverick detective are you?


----------



## Supine (Nov 12, 2018)

Aren't most charity collections done online these days. Ask to see her collections page as you want to pay online.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Are you Facebook friends with her? Can you smoke her out with thinly veiled accusatory status updates?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> She said that to you?


To my colleague


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2018)

I bet it's her that's got my large pizza pan


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> To my colleague


Did you witness it?


----------



## kebabking (Nov 12, 2018)

I'd be very tempted to discuss it with a reasonably senior manager within your office: that is, after all, their job - to manage stuff...

Collecting for charity and then keeping the money is Fraud, a serious criminal offence, and if she has used your departmental facilities - work email, time, premises etc.. to attempt to legitimise her activities, then that would be Gross Misconduct. For a civil servant that would be immediate dismissal...

I think you'd be unlikely to get much from the charities involved - what one person chooses to donate, whether on other people's behalf or not, is no business of anyone else, and unless you're in a position to represent your department officially, they would be very unlikely to tell you what donations have been received in your offices name.

Personally I don't understand the reluctance get involved - assuming it's genuine _belief _that money given to charity has been stolen then there is no moral problem with asking the appropriate authorities to _investigate. _If she's innocent then the investigation will last 10 minutes and she'll be exonerated, and your department will put in place rule regarding collections to ensure the same thing doesn't happen again - I'm surprised they don't, we do - if on the other hand she's been lifting several thousand a year from your colleagues pockets, then why would anyone object when she gets sacked and potentially prosecuted...?


----------



## Nivag (Nov 12, 2018)

If it's the civil service then she's scaming on tax payers time. 
Like others have said, do your own charity collection then make a song and dance the amount and the receipt/thank you letter when you get it. It may make a few others pipe up they haven't seen that before.

Otherwise an anonymous letter to her boss or HR with your concerns or explain to management saying all these charity collections at work are getting expensive and can we just have some more centralised ones to make it feel less personal to say no.

Does she offer a Just Giving to make donations?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> To my colleague



So it's hearsay, then?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Did you witness it?


Hearsay, as Alexander O'Neal highlighted in the 80s.

It's rife though, rife , this sort of thing.

How can you be sure where ‘charity’ donations go?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> So it's hearsay, then?


Pure And Simple


----------



## alex_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Supine said:


> Aren't most charity collections done online these days. Ask to see her collections page as you want to pay online.



Offer to setup a donation page for her, so that she “doesn’t have the hassle of handling cash” and people can give gift aid.

Alex


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Pure And Simple



Not very klassy though, is it.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Touché


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 12, 2018)

At least she is not on a jaunt to katmandu or a sponsored skydive like the rest of the "adventure charity" types who finance their weird  proclivities by dragging money off family friends and acquaintances

ANYWAYS People who regularly "take" stuff that isn't theirs are thieves, the scale of the taking is unimportant but likely to rise with every missed opportunity to smash their hands in a door


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Dress up as Pudsey bear, break into her house during night, gaffer tape her to a chair and scream  'Pudsey wants his fucking money, you wouldn't like him when he's angry' at her until she confesses


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2018)

Hire a PI to follow her round with his car and a gopro on the dashboard + stalk social media/bins etc. That way if there is anything untoward you'll find out- suspiciously luxurious purchases or weekends in aspen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2018)

Stitch her up like a kipper


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Dress up as Pudsey bear, break into her house during night, gaffer tape her to a chair and scream  'Pudsey wants his fucking money, you wouldn't like him when he's angry' at her until she confesses


Or recreate the 'Respect the bear' scene from Phone Shop
Google Image Result for https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUSBfeqWUAADyh0.png


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Hire a PI to follow her round with his car and a gopro on the dashboard + stalk social media/bins etc. That way if there is anything untoward you'll find out- suspiciously luxurious purchases or weekends in aspen.


 
Loudly exclaim,, 'love that blouse Sandra, is it new? Looks expensive!' every day when she comes in the office


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

'Tesco finest that sandwich? Someone's doing well!'


----------



## cybershot (Nov 12, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Shouldn't your company be responsible for overseeing any money collected? Do you have a finance person?



This. One would think the organisation would have something in their policies to govern charity donations and collections. 

Is she doing it on behalf of the company? If no. Then personally I wouldn’t give her any money.

A lot of organisations will also match or add a percentage to the charity drive assuming they support it and are behind donations being collected from staff.

Also don’t you have to collect people’s details in order to ‘gift aid’ the donation these days?

If you don’t want to hand over cash directly ask her for her online fundraising page so you can donate by card and also gift aid correctly.

BBC Children in Need - Online fundraising - BBC


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Don't forget to make 'bunny ears' around the word "charity" whenever you talk about her


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Put her forward for some tabloid sponsored Pride of Wherever award for her relentless fundraising. The truth will out in the glare of the camera


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Stitch her up like a kipper


Or just burn her like a Mexican organ snatcher


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Put her forward for some tabloid sponsored Pride of Wherever award for her relentless fundraising. The truth will out in the glare of the camera


In fact start with a short letter of praise to a local paper and build up to this. Enjoy her dilemma as the level of attention cranks up to national and she wrestles with the awful truth nearing revelation


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 12, 2018)

When I worked at BBC, there were loads of Red Nose Day and other charity events run by staff, these weren’t part of any BBC official fundraising. It was mainly things like cake sales, sports events and competitions. We always got a manager to check and verify the donations and a week or so later there would always be a poster up saying what had been donated, which dept had raised the most money, so on. Very odd if she’s not showing anything she’s received from charities.
If you can get management to issue a policy on fundraising in the workplace everyone will be clear on how donations are managed


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

'Your hair looks fabulous Sandra, must have cost a pretty penny?'


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2018)

See what she's drinking in the pub at a work do and if it's Stella go 'ah, reassuringly expensive'


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> When I worked at BBC, there were loads of Red Nose Day and other charity events run by staff, these weren’t part of any BBC official fundraising. It was mainly things like cake sales, sports events and competitions. We always got a manager to check and verify the donations and a week or so later there would always be a poster up saying what had been donated, which dept had raised the most money, so on. Very odd if she’s not showing anything she’s received from charities.
> If you can get management to issue a policy on fundraising in the workplace everyone will be clear on how donations are managed


This is a good idea. I'll have a quiet word with someone higher up.
Without swearing, it will be a shit or bust type situation. It'll force her hand either way.
And if she produces the proof then her donations will go up as a result, cos everyone near her is suspicious now.
If she still doesn't then we'll know and put her in a huge wicker man in the car park


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> In fact start with a short letter of praise to a local paper and build up to this. Enjoy her dilemma as the level of attention cranks up to national and she wrestles with the awful truth nearing revelation


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> In fact start with a short letter of praise to a local paper and build up to this. Enjoy her dilemma as the level of attention cranks up to national and she wrestles with the awful truth nearing revelation


I see this progressing with her holding firm, calling Children in Need liars and claiming Terry Wogan is Putin plant


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> This is a good idea. I'll have a quiet word with someone higher up.
> Without swearing, it will be a shit or bust type situation. It'll force her hand either way.
> And if she produces the proof then her donations will go up as a result, cos everyone near her is suspicious now.
> If she still doesn't then we'll know and put her in a huge wicker man in the car park


You don't need to go full wickerman when a necklace will suffice


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 12, 2018)

And if you keep it about company policy rather than anything personal, it doesn’t feel accusatory. Ho hum it’s how the suits want it all run


----------



## Winot (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> In fact start with a short letter of praise to a local paper and build up to this. Enjoy her dilemma as the level of attention cranks up to national and she wrestles with the awful truth nearing revelation



“And do you know what’s amazing about her? She puts in all this work collecting huge sums and afterwards there’s no boasting at all. Not even a letter pinned up from the charity saying how much we raised.”


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> And if you keep it about company policy rather than anything personal, it doesn’t feel accusatory. Ho hum it’s how the suits want it all run


But if she produces the receipts it's only fair to show her this thread and apologise, of course


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Winot said:


> “And do you know what’s amazing about her? She puts in all this work collecting huge sums and afterwards there’s no boasting at all. Not even a letter pinned up from the charity saying how much we raised.”



Nice work. 

Quote from a 'proud' colleague in original story, described as a 'duped' colleague in the follow-up, complete with sad face photo and ripped up Pudsey Bear toy


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 12, 2018)

If it’s a forward looking policy no need for her to show anything... lots of big companies limit fundraising efforts to a list of approved charities and monitor it really closely to avoid any issues


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> If it’s a forward looking policy no need for her to show anything... lots of big companies limit fundraising efforts to a list of approved charities and monitor it really closely to avoid any issues


You can't handle the truth!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 12, 2018)

lizzieloo said:


> She could be embezzling charity money, you can't just turn a blind eye to that, it's proper low.



And basically stealing from everyone she works with. Raise your concerns with management / the charity.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> You can't handle the truth!



I’m obviously being too serious about this


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Quote from a 'proud' colleague in original story, described as a 'duped' colleague in the follow-up, complete with sad face photo and ripped up Pudsey Bear toy



Actually, Pudsey drawn by newspaper cartoonist, looking upset


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> I’m obviously being too serious about this


Did you order the code red?!!!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Did you order the code red?!!!



No! There were meant to be smilies after my last comment, someone stole the emojis


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> someone stole the emojis


I bet it was her who's been keeping the children in need money and bagging the birthday biscuits. 

Right there's enough evidence now. I'll get some kindling


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Did you order the code red?!!!


Sorry got carried away. The op could get a confession that way though!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

In all seriousness, is it possible she hasn't shown you the receipts because she knows you don't like her and it bothers you?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 12, 2018)

Couldn’t she just give the charities half the money, produce the receipts and pocket the other half anyway? Or are the tins sealed?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 12, 2018)

From my experience it’s not receipts. Charities give you big posters congratulationing everyone. It raises their profile and inspires others to get involved


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 12, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> When I worked at BBC, there were loads of Red Nose Day and other charity events run by staff, these weren’t part of any BBC official fundraising. It was mainly things like cake sales, sports events and competitions. We always got a manager to check and verify the donations and a week or so later there would always be a poster up saying what had been donated, which dept had raised the most money, so on. Very odd if she’s not showing anything she’s received from charities.
> If you can get management to issue a policy on fundraising in the workplace everyone will be clear on how donations are managed



Yep. I'm NHS and rather than do Secret Santa we all bring in small gifts, bottles of wine etc then raffle them off and give the proceeds to a local charity. We always have a verified amount raised and a follow up thank you letter from the charity in question. We donate to relatively small local charities and still get a headed letter thanking us as a team.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 12, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I've organised a few charity collections at work and I always put the receipt up on the staff boards.



Where do you print your's off from?


----------



## kebabking (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> In all seriousness, is it possible she hasn't shown you the receipts because she knows you don't like her and it bothers you?



The OP claims that a certain cynicism about the 'charidee' claims are widespread. If everyone else has seen the receipts and personalised thank you letters from the charities involved then that probably wouldn't be the case.

People who like to very publicly raise money for charidee are, ime, very unlikely to _not _put the 'thank you for raising £X' letter in as prominent a place as possible for as long as possible. That's the nature of such people - it stinks, it stinks like my fucking dog when he's rolled in a dead cat.

Oh, and Harry Smiles - is a thread in the serious bit of Urban where people ask for help, please try and keep the twatty crayoning to the comedy threads. Unless, of course, you'd like others to crayon all over the next thread you post where you ask for help...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 12, 2018)

nogojones said:


> Where do you print your's off from?



Usually there are emails from the charity.. thank you letters...etc
The total collected is always put up for all to see. 
Often times the money is lodged into a charity bank account and the receipt is the lodgement slip. It gets photocopied and given to everyone.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

kebabking said:


> The OP claims that a certain cynicism about the 'charidee' claims are widespread. If everyone else has seen the receipts and personalised thank you letters from the charities involved then that probably wouldn't be the case.
> 
> People who like to very publicly raise money for charidee are, ime, very unlikely to _not _put the 'thank you for raising £X' letter in as prominent a place as possible for as long as possible. That's the nature of such people - it stinks, it stinks like my fucking dog when he's rolled in a dead cat.
> 
> Oh, and Harry Smiles - is a thread in the serious bit of Urban where people ask for help, please try and keep the twatty crayoning to the comedy threads. Unless, of course, you'd like others to crayon all over the next thread you post where you ask for help...



Unless the OP is seriously planning on burning her colleague in the work car park, I don't think my twatty crayoning has offended them too much.

The OP says her department don't give anymore but the colleague raises lots from the rest of the building. The other departments may be perfectly convinced, maybe by evidence, that the money is going where advertised


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Unless the OP is seriously planning on burning her colleague in the work car park, I don't think my twatty crayoning has offended them too much.
> 
> The OP says her department don't give anymore but the colleague raises lots from the rest of the building. The other departments may be perfectly convinced, maybe by evidence, that the money is going where advertised


All correct apart from that I am a male child


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 12, 2018)

The company that I used to work for always had people raising money for charity all the time and quite large sums. Nobody ever made receipts public but, on the occasions Ì did it, I always received a thank you letter or email from the charity.

I would just phone one of the charities and ask if a particular donation had been made. You could ask under the pretext of wanting to know the final amount given as you'd lost track in the office. Then you'd know.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 12, 2018)

Saffy said:


> All the charity thank you letters get displayed for a while on our staff notice board. Maybe it could be suggested at your office.
> 
> Someone bought in 2 massive pork pies and pickle for their birthday. They left it out on the table and didnt put it back in the fridge and someone had it away.


Food not nailed down is fair game as far as I'm concerned !


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 12, 2018)

I fundraise for the RNLI, I always give receipts for collection box contents or other donations.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> All correct apart from that I am a male child



Apologies, I purposely used them because I didn't know if you were male or female, but a subconscious  assumption obviously slipped in.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 12, 2018)

clicker said:


> I worked somewhere a long time ago with a communal kitchen and fridge.  Someone would take a random bite from any old random packed lunch in the fridge and then put the bitten sarnie back as it were. Never discovered the culprit. Never used a communal work fridge since.



Label it 'jizz sponge'. 

But for weirdness, who gives a fuck.


----------



## Athos (Nov 12, 2018)

If she had any sense, she'd only skim 30% and get a receipt from the charity recognising that she'd handed money over.  Nobody would ever be able to prove it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 12, 2018)

Athos said:


> If she had any sense, she'd only skim 30% and get a receipt from the charity recognising that she'd handed money over.  Nobody would ever be able to prove it.



It’s said this in post #108


----------



## tim (Nov 12, 2018)

Don't donate if you don't want to, but give the witch-hunting a rest.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 12, 2018)

Yeah, objecting to the possibility of someone profiting off the back of workers’ good will is up there with the political subjugation of women.


----------



## tim (Nov 12, 2018)

A man who doesn't approve of the behaviour or dress sense of a female colleague launches an online tirade about her. There is nothing to automatically approve of in that. I'm not in a position to judge whether this woman is a victim or a victimiser

I can say that if D'wards does have a concern about this person's behaviour, this is not the right place to air his concerns


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

tim said:


> A man who doesn't approve of the behaviour or dress sense of a female colleague launches an online tirade about her. There is nothing to automatically approve of in that. I'm not in a position to judge whether this woman is a victim or a victimiser
> 
> I can say that if D'wards does have a concern about this person's behaviour, this is not the right place to air his concerns


Tiresome


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 12, 2018)

It’s amazing that people prefer to virtue signal over charities and workers possibly being ripped off.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

tim said:


> A man who doesn't approve of the behaviour or dress sense of a female colleague launches an online tirade about her. There is nothing to automatically approve of in that. I'm not in a position to judge whether this woman is a victim or a victimiser
> 
> I can say that if D'wards does have a concern about this person's behaviour, this is not the right place to air his concerns


Dress sense?  What the dickens are you on about, la?


----------



## Athos (Nov 12, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It’s said this in post #108


Sorry, I didn't notice; I usually skip over your posts.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## tim (Nov 12, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Dress sense?  What the dickens are you on about, la?



Thackerayed if I can remember clearly. Didn't you intimate that she wandered round the office in a Pudsey Bear costume.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 12, 2018)

tim said:


> Thackerayed if I can remember clearly. Didn't you intimate that she wandered round the office in a Pudsey Bear costume.



Surely that’s an important feature of a charity collection tale? It’s not like they said her skirt was too short.


----------



## clicker (Nov 12, 2018)

I don't think he was slagging off the cut of the Pudsey costume, rather that the wearer was in it as opposed to civil servanting.  I do think though that she has put herself under scrutiny by asking colleagues for money and then, when asked allegedly, refusing to show a receipt.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 13, 2018)

tim said:


> A man who doesn't approve of the behaviour or dress sense of a female colleague launches an online tirade about her.



That scenario must be in a thread I haven't read yet.

How about wondering in a very un-tiradely manner with no mention of "dress sense" whether someone might be exploiting the good nature of colleagues and essentially defrauding charities of money that is rightfully theirs.

This seems quite a good place for an initial informal airing of concerns with a view to working out what is the proper way to address the issue in the office. It's anonymous and discussion here doesn't harm the charity woman. The purloined cakes and cutlery are just background illustration.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 13, 2018)

Just stop giving her money.

And when she asks why you've all stopped, tell her the truth...that you don't know where the money has gone and that you're not in the habit of spending your money without getting a receipt.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 13, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> I see this progressing with her holding firm, calling Children in Need liars and claiming Terry Wogan is Putin plant



That plant's gone to ground


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2018)

D'wards said:


> When asked she either ignores email or once said "I can't be bothered to bring it in"


That really should have been followed up at the time.
Not unreasonable to ask work to inforce a no charity donations on the premises unless a receipt is provided.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 13, 2018)

It's probably not unreasonable to go to someone in management and say something like "a lot of people are giving money to a lot of causes and they forget what they've given and how much and it would be lovely to have the thank you letters/acknowledgements displayed publicly".

You don't have to say anything about not trusting this woman. Just say something like that.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 13, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That really should have been followed up at the time.
> Not unreasonable to ask work to inforce a no charity donations on the premises unless a receipt is provided.



It's a civil services office, I can't believe they don't have some protocols already in place for this sort of thing. At our place all the cash is collected in by one admin bod and it goes into the services bank account and a cheque is sent. That way it is all above board and there's no scope for mistakes or accusations like this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2018)

tim said:


> Thackerayed if I can remember clearly. Didn't you intimate that she wandered round the office in a Pudsey Bear costume.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2018)

tim said:


> Don't donate if you don't want to, but give the witch-hunting a rest.


as long as it's done by the book it's ok


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Nov 13, 2018)

Put this poster over her desk.


----------



## strung out (Nov 13, 2018)

Sounds like she's thieving from charities - report her to the police and grass her up to her boss too.


----------



## keybored (Nov 13, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Couldn’t she just give the charities half the money, produce the receipts and pocket the other half anyway?



Maybe she's just keeping it "in reserve" like some real charities do.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 13, 2018)

keybored said:


> Maybe she's just keeping it "in reserve" like some real charities do.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 13, 2018)

I do find that quite supicious. Especially the "can't be bothered" part. If it was me, I would feel morally bound to give my colleagues proof of where their money had gone.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 13, 2018)

Disappointed there's no news of the accused in chains yet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I do find that quite supicious. Especially the "can't be bothered" part. If it was me, I would feel morally bound to give my colleagues proof of where their money had gone.



Yeah, it does sound a bit dodgy.  I did a sponsored abseil of a building and did an article in the staff magazine along with obligatory picture of me looking like a twat* hanging off the building.  Throbbing Angel was there if I remember rightly, as we were out drinking.

* found the picture a while back, and I looked like a proper twat.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 13, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, it does sound a bit dodgy.  I did a sponsored abseil of a building and did an article in the staff magazine along with obligatory picture of me looking like a twat* hanging off the building.  Throbbing Angel was there if I remember rightly, as we were out drinking.
> 
> * found the picture a while back, and I looked like a proper twat.



Same here when I did parachute jumps for charity - photos please!

That was aaaaages ago farmerbarleymow  - 2001?   That building is no longer there iirc.  I think longdog and Roadkill were there too?


----------



## Celyn (Nov 13, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, it does sound a bit dodgy.  I did a sponsored abseil of a building and did an article in the staff magazine along with obligatory picture of me looking like a twat* hanging off the building.  Throbbing Angel was there if I remember rightly, as we were out drinking.
> 
> * found the picture a while back, and I looked like a proper twat.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 14, 2018)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Same here when I did parachute jumps for charity - photos please!
> 
> That was aaaaages ago farmerbarleymow  - 2001?   That building is no longer there iirc.  I think longdog and Roadkill were there too?



Don't worry we believe you did it. You don't need to tag everyone in to prove it.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 14, 2018)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Same here when I did parachute jumps for charity - photos please!
> 
> That was aaaaages ago farmerbarleymow  - 2001?   That building is no longer there iirc.  I think longdog and Roadkill were there too?



For a time I wanted to do parachute jump for charity.* (Greenpeace)

But of course the whole thing is that

A - it would be for my fun. Not exactly a useful act, is it?

B - necessary to harass all friends and even work people for sponsorship

C - I didn't like B.

D - I don't even much like it when person of workplace comes along with a smile and a clipboard of paper asking me to sponsor young Janet or John to walk around or run around, by which interesting method we can help a school in Malawi or wherever. Of course I do give. Happily.

There is a vague tone of moral blackmail even with that. But not *nearly* as worrisome as when it comes to that "Children in Need" thing and "Red Nose" thing.

They are pretty horrendous. A shower of people who are quite rich demanding that everyone must give money, preferably right now, this very minute. Show a bit of video of people suffering, then do that "I am really VERY upset face "but you can help! You can help by phoning now! Give whatever you can! And you must do it NOW".

*  Daft predictive text. When I typed "for charity", it didn't like it. It didn't seem to like "charity" and suggested "change" instead.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 14, 2018)

For once, the stupid predictive text is probably quite clever. :


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 14, 2018)

Agree with everything you say there Celyn. It's really hard when you're feeling pretty skint to then give away more change. You don't want to say no as it makes you feel stingy.

Now I have a little bit more money I'm really happy to give a bit extra etc, but probably give more than I need too.

It's the same with collections for when someone is leaving. That subject is probably worth a thread of it's own though. 

I never carry change on me now anyway as I'm fully subscribed to contactless payment.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2018)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Same here when I did parachute jumps for charity - photos please!
> 
> That was aaaaages ago farmerbarleymow  - 2001?   That building is no longer there iirc.  I think longdog and Roadkill were there too?



4 May 2002.  The Maths Tower was demolished a year or two afterwards.  The pictures I took from the roof show a very different city skyline compared to today - none of the new towers are there.

Will try to upload photos when I get in tonight -  except the one of me looking like a twat.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2018)

Celyn said:


> There is a vague tone of moral blackmail even with that. But not *nearly* as worrisome as when it comes to that "Children in Need" thing and "Red Nose" thing.



I hate both with a passion, and refuse to donate.  People at work know not to ask me now.  Anyway  I'm more in need of money than children so they can fuck off.


----------



## danski (Nov 14, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Will try to upload photos when I get in tonight -  except the one of me looking like a twat.


No, _especially_ that one!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 14, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> Agree with everything you say there Celyn. It's really hard when you're feeling pretty skint to then give away more change. You don't want to say no as it makes you feel stingy.
> 
> Now I have a little bit more money I'm really happy to give a bit extra etc, but probably give more than I need too.
> 
> ...



Exactly. 

I'm at the stage where I just say "sorry..I can't afford to give anything this month".

And it's usually 100% true


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2018)

danski said:


> No, _especially_ that one!



No.  It's a shameful photo so it will never see the light of day.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2018)

Celyn said:


> For a time I wanted to do parachute jump for charity.* (Greenpeace)
> 
> But of course the whole thing is that
> 
> ...


----------



## Celyn (Nov 14, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I hate both with a passion, and refuse to donate.  People at work know not to ask me now.  Anyway  I'm more in need of money than children so they can fuck off.



Indeed. Fucking off is what they should do.

But if you're more in need of money than children, that could mean that you already have  hundreds of children. That you have all the children ... LOTS of them. MANY of them.  

That being the case, you would definitely be in more in need of money than a need of children, having more than an adequate bundle of children.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 14, 2018)

Great, Badgers.  .  Absolutely spot on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Indeed. Fucking off is what they should do.
> 
> But if you're more in need of money than children, that could mean that you already have  hundreds of children. That you have all the children ... LOTS of them. MANY of them.
> 
> That being the case, you would definitely be in more in need of money than a need of children, having more than an adequate bundle of children.


'mow doesn't have children, he has spawn


----------



## existentialist (Nov 14, 2018)

I think a good place to start is what quimcunx said - "what do you actually want to have happen?".

From my reading of the situation, it comes down to two main possibilities, if we discount any kind of personal/revenge motive.

1. Finding out if all the money that's been donated in the past went to charity.

2. Making sure that future charitable donations DO go to charity.

As far as 2. goes, I think kebabking nailed it - IF she has been taking the money for herself, it's pretty serious. She's been using the names of charities to collect money from fellow employees, so she'd be screwing over her co-workers, her employers, and the charities. So from that point of view, your employers should certainly have a say in what happens, but I think you need to be pretty sure they'll handle it sensitively. If you're not up for a witch hunt, it'd be fairly shit if the company decided to make it into one.



kebabking said:


> I'd be very tempted to discuss it with a reasonably senior manager within your office: that is, after all, their job - to manage stuff...
> 
> Collecting for charity and then keeping the money is Fraud, a serious criminal offence, and if she has used your departmental facilities - work email, time, premises etc.. to attempt to legitimise her activities, then that would be Gross Misconduct. For a civil servant that would be immediate dismissal...
> 
> ...



If that all seems a bit heavy, then I think PippinTook's solution covers the bases nicely - focus on what happens from here on in. Get your employer to implement a policy that states than any collections on company premises/time are properly receipted and acknowledged.



PippinTook said:


> I wouldn't do anything that points a finger at her without absolute proof. Cakes? Not worth making an issue. Charity dress? Not worth making it a jobsworth issue.
> Money to charity? Definitely jobsworth issue but you have no proof and do you really want her to lose her job?
> 
> It's a case of damage limitation now to be honest. Get a policy going on charitable collections. Tell management you're all sick of all the collections and then work on the policy yourselves.
> ...



If it means she "gets away" with the previous (potential) thefts, then that might be a reasonable price to pay for not being seen to be launching some kind of vendetta against her. It might be that if you go for the PippinTook Scenario someone else will go "hmm, so what's all this about?" and deal with matters themselves, but that may just be a risk you have to take.

If I were a manager in a company where someone was very actively collecting for charity, no matter if there were suspicions or not, I think I'd like to have some degree of oversight into what was going on - and maybe, as someone else suggested, I might even want to do a bit of donation-matching.

ETA: I should declare an interest. I get pretty fucked off with endless demands for money, especially when accompanied by heavy doses of moral blackmail, in the name of "charidee". So, the chances are I'd probably have demurred a long time ago if PudseyWoman had been a colleague of mine: "no thanks, I do my own donating privately."


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 14, 2018)

danski said:


> No, _especially_ that one!


I might still have it on a back up
If he doesn't post it I'll go trawling


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2018)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I might still have it on a back up
> If he doesn't post it I'll go trawling


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 14, 2018)

i'm sure most places would want to approve charity collections, and have some sort of limit on how much of work's time people are spending doing them.  not sure i've encountered a formal policy for such things, but would have thought a general 'don't take the piss' rule would apply.

and has anyone suggested burning the witch yet?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2018)

I have asked my manager to ask her to bring in the thank you letter under the pretext that it will be a "good news story" for the team to brag about in the newsletter thing


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2018)

We checked the workplace rules too - it says two people must doing the collecting and  counting and that there must be  clear audit trail.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2018)

My manager kind of shirked it, so me and a colleague got the address off the Children in need website to obtain the certificate and I emailed it to the team, saying we could display the certificate. 

She replied, just to me, and I quote

"As I have already given the money in a lady at church and she has paid it with hers and two other person
I did not think I can get a certificate"


----------



## dervish (Nov 16, 2018)

That's proper suspect. 

Contact Children in Need with your suspicions. They will investigate.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2018)

D'wards said:


> My manager kind of shirked it, so me and a colleague got the address off the Children in need website to obtain the certificate and I emailed it to the team, saying we could display the certificate.
> 
> She replied, just to me, and I quote
> 
> ...



Ask her for the lady at church’s email. Then you can get a copy of the certificate from her.


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 16, 2018)

Yeah, I agree- suspect.
Well done for taking it forward, difficult as it is it is important to stop her fucking over colleagues and a charity.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2018)

moomoo said:


> Ask her for the lady at church’s email. Then you can get a copy of the certificate from her.


This
And yes....it is very suspicious.


----------



## JimW (Nov 16, 2018)

She'd have gotten away with it if it wasn't for you meddling urbs.


----------



## dervish (Nov 16, 2018)

moomoo said:


> Ask her for the lady at church’s email. Then you can get a copy of the certificate from her.


That's a good idea but I'll bet she'll say she doesn't have one.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2018)

If she's saying it's been given in with other donations through this Lady at Church then there should be a certificate for the full amount which you and the Lady at Church will be able to divide appropriately.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2018)

dervish said:


> That's a good idea but I'll bet she'll say she doesn't have one.


Ask the phone her then. Or go to the damn church.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

D'wards said:


> My manager kind of shirked it, so me and a colleague got the address off the Children in need website to obtain the certificate and I emailed it to the team, saying we could display the certificate.
> 
> She replied, just to me, and I quote
> 
> ...


She is a wrongun


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2018)

I'd be quite interested to know why she gave it to this Lady at Church to pay anyway. At the very least that would make her guilty of not telling rhe charity where the money has come from which is a bit off in itself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2018)

Let us not leap into judgement, perhaps it did go to church.

If she never comes back to work I'd say guilty. I mean if you were guilty this would be about the time ytou realised the game was up. Time to take in some scottish air maybe, perhaps spain.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2018)

Dare you forward her reply to everyone asking her why she gave the money to  Lady at Church


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 16, 2018)

Nothing to add other than this thread has been well entertaining.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2018)

I have alerted another manager who is a real  "go-getter" so action will now be taken. 

I'll keep you all posted...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2018)

get your court suit dry cleaned


----------



## The Boy (Nov 16, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> court suit



Is that the one with the brown trousers?


----------



## kebabking (Nov 16, 2018)

D'wards said:


> My manager kind of shirked it, so me and a colleague got the address off the Children in need website to obtain the certificate and I emailed it to the team, saying we could display the certificate.
> 
> She replied, just to me, and I quote
> 
> ...



That's about as convincing as a giraffe in dark glasses trying to get into a Polar Bears only nightclub.

It stinks. Stinky, stinky, stinky-pants.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2018)

D'wards said:


> My manager kind of shirked it, so me and a colleague got the address off the Children in need website to obtain the certificate and I emailed it to the team, saying we could display the certificate.
> 
> She replied, just to me, and I quote
> 
> ...


That's quite clever, because it will be almost impossible to determine the sums involved without demanding that the church lady "give evidence under oath" 

In the light of what you've said about your employer's policy, I think that the next time she comes swanning around the office rattling tins, a few fairly pointed questions need to be asked of her. I suspect she'll very quickly see which way the wind is blowing, and you won't hear from her again.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 16, 2018)

I reckon she’s definitely at it. Some brass neck!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2018)

not sure about that exi, thats not the sort of sums that would just be fed through the collection plates. My church (mas church really) is registered as a charity itself, iirc something to dowith people getting tax breaks on large donations. So surely a paper trail there is


----------



## keybored (Nov 16, 2018)

"lady at church" seems kind of interchangeable with "bloke down the pub" now.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 16, 2018)

best case scenario is she's been pretending to someone else that the amounts raised by your whole office have come from just her.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 16, 2018)

Sapphireblue said:


> best case scenario is she's been pretending to someone else that the amounts raised by your whole office have come from just her.


Or she's just giving the cash to her church rather than the charitys she's suposed to be raising for


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 16, 2018)

Or she’s simply just keeping it for herself.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 16, 2018)

She’s obviously attended the Jeffrey Archer school of charity collection; or that of his father.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2018)

Anyway -  fucking children in need were clogging up the station today, with a twat in a pudsey outfit and shitty music ruining it for passengers. Cunts.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 16, 2018)

I did this when I was about 7-8. Told my parents and all my family that we were raising money in school and pocketed the lot, think it was about £25.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 16, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Anyway -  fucking children in need were clogging up the station today, with a twat in a pudsey outfit and shitty music ruining it for passengers. Cunts.



One. Little  Shove.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 16, 2018)

And I think children in fucking need has probably a better meter to it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2018)

nogojones said:


> Or she's just giving the cash to her church rather than the charitys she's suposed to be raising for




They could be having a collection at church for CiN and she has helped with that.

She could be collecting for the church but be lying because she knows that CiN provokes more donations.

Proper dodgey never to have any receipts or feedback for those who you collect from though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> One. Little  Shove.



Nah - they were cluttering up the concourse and causing noise pollution within the music.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

People who relentlessly collect for charity at work live for the thank you letters and certificates that get given out. 
This situation is obvs theft. 
Tenner to the charity if I'm wrong.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Tenner to the charity if I'm wrong.



I don't mind passing the plate round


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> People who relentlessly collect for charity at work live for the thank you letters and certificates that get given out.
> This situation is obvs theft.
> Tenner to the charity if I'm wrong.



I agree -  it sounds questionable and things don't add up.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> not sure about that exi, thats not the sort of sums that would just be fed through the collection plates. My church (mas church really) is registered as a charity itself, iirc something to dowith people getting tax breaks on large donations. So surely a paper trail there is


But they'd have to get the - probably mythical - "church lady" to say anything.

I am sure this wasn't calculated, but charitygirl has played a blinder here - the only way to get her bang to rights is to behave, and appear, like a bunch of really oppressive and uncharitable types. We know the cause is just, but it'll be hard to paint it right.

Better to start with a clean slate, with plenty of "we know what you've been up to" side-eye, and scare the shit out of the scamming little piece of work.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2018)

Ask the managers to send a round-robin that summarises the policy on this and which underlines the part about providing evidence etc. Encourage them to also explicitly say that any collections that don't follow these guidelines will be investigated and referred to the necessary authorities.

Maybe-Scam-lady will stop immediately if that is what she has been doing.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

It's a huge breach of trust. Akin to stealing purses from colleagues.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> I don't mind passing the plate round


I could take that into my church when you're ready.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

She will absent herself from work if it's looked into. The charities if approached take matters such as this very seriously and have well used systems for checking.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> It's a huge breach of trust. Akin to stealing purses from colleagues.


She's already bang to rights on the birthday biscuits and cakes


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> It's a huge breach of trust. Akin to stealing purses from colleagues.


Send me that PayPal yeah?

I am doing a weekend film marathon in aid of Buddhists addicted to Ketamine and niche porn. It is a specific but worthy cause..


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

Yeah but it’s not enough that she just doesn’t do it anymore. Justice needs to be served. Hopefully public humiliation, the sack, and a criminal record.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> Yeah but it’s not enough that she just doesn’t do it anymore. Justice needs to be served. Hopefully public humiliation, the sack, and a criminal record.


No let's burn her


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> No let's burn her


That’s last


----------



## blairsh (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm watching this thread like some reality tv show watching slag


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

blairsh said:


> I'm watching this thread like some reality tv show watching slag


Same tbh


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2018)

maybe D'wards can livestream her being dragged away in cuffs.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> Yeah but it’s not enough that she just doesn’t do it anymore. Justice needs to be served. Hopefully public humiliation, the sack, and a criminal record.


Ideally, yes, but it does pay not to look like a bunch of witchhunting bastards in the process, if at all possible.


----------



## keybored (Nov 16, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> No let's burn her


I think she should be made to wear a Pudsey Bear outfit every single working day for the remainder of her employment, as a reminder of her mendacity.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2018)

keybored said:


> I think she should be made to wear a Pudsey Bear outfit every single working day for the remainder of her employment, as a reminder of her mendacity.



The church should be reported for money laundering.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Send me that PayPal yeah?
> 
> I am doing a weekend film marathon in aid of Buddhists addicted to Ketamine and niche porn. It is a specific but worthy cause..


I'm so disappointed to hear this. You have taken up Buddhism?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Ask the managers to send a round-robin that summarises the policy on this and which underlines the part about providing evidence etc. Encourage them to also explicitly say that any collections that don't follow these guidelines will be investigated and referred to the necessary authorities.
> 
> Maybe-Scam-lady will stop immediately if that is what she has been doing.


I suspect this is exactly what will happen. I think they won't investigate her this time but ensure it doesn't happen again.

I reckon she'll be told in future to adhere to guidelines which include the rule it must be done in your own time, not work time. This one fannies about in pudsey suits for literally days at a time when she should be working.

It also says there must be a clear audit trail.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> Yeah but it’s not enough that she just doesn’t do it anymore. Justice needs to be served. Hopefully public humiliation, the sack, and a criminal record.


Hopefully it will send out a powerful message that collecting for charity at work is just not on.


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

D'wards said:


> I suspect this is exactly what will happen.
> 
> I reckon she'll be told in future to adhere to guidelines which include the rule it must be done in your own time, not work time. This one fannies about in pudsey suits for literally days at a time when she should be working.
> 
> It also says there must be a clear audit trail.


Just think, you’ve been effectively _paying her_ to do this


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Hopefully it will send out a powerful message that collecting for charity at work is just not on.


Unless it involves a bun sale. Then it’s ok.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

The Pudsey suit allegations are damning in my opinion.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 16, 2018)

D'wards said:


> This one fannies about in pudsey suits for literally days at a time when she should be working.



Maybe she's been funneling the cash to Furries In Need.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> Unless it involves a bun sale. Then it’s ok.


No, even then.


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> The Pudsey suit allegations are damning in my opinion.


Same. Even if the money does turn out to be going to charity, the evidence is still damning.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Having an office culture that allows colleagues to prance about like dressed up kids sickens me.


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> No, even then.


Really? I like a homemade bun. 

What’s the more annoying in your book. Work charity themed fundraisers, chuggers, or skydiving bellends? You *must* choose one.


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2018)

skydiving bellends, come on. there's no competition there.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 16, 2018)

I think you are all being cruel, this innocent girl dressing up and prancing around for the sake of charity is undoubtedly an angel of purity, how you could suspect her of wrong doing is beyond me, anyone who dresses up to seduce their work colleagues to make small donations to save children should be beyond criticism. What oh what are you thinking?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> Really? I like a homemade bun.
> 
> What’s the more annoying in your book. Work charity themed fundraisers, chuggers, or skydiving bellends? You *must* choose one.


Work themed fundraisers.  By far. There would be witnesses everywhere and CCTV /security and that.


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> skydiving bellends, come on. there's no competition there.


But they’re easily ignored on Facebook (no one I know well ie family or close mate has done one). 

I’d go with the work dress up enforced jovility and collection tins. I just can’t...


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> Really? I like a homemade bun.


I like the bun too and make and bring them to work in order to compensate colleagues for my funny little ways.


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

Ha. TopCat agrees with me.


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> I like the bun too and make and bring them to work in order to compensate colleagues for my funny little ways.


I take them on nights. Then eat most of them myself in the treatment room at 3am.


----------



## keybored (Nov 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> skydiving bellends, come on. there's no competition there.


We've all had that guilty, fleeting hope that their chute might just fail, haven't we?


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2018)

yeah, apart from the 'guilty' or 'fleeting' bits.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> I’d go with the work dress up enforced jovility and collection tins. I just can’t...



These people should be defenestrated from the nearest skyscraper.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

We will have a wear a Christmas jumper day and I will for once, out of a sheer desire for survival, wear one. 
A Karl Marx type jumper is on its way.


----------



## keybored (Nov 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> yeah, apart from the 'guilty' or 'fleeting' bits.


Ok. "Burning desire".


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> We will have a wear a Christmas jumper day and I will for once, out of a sheer desire for survival, wear one.
> A Karl Marx type jumper is on its way.



Can't you get (or knit) one that has 'santa is a cunt' on it?


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

There’s this one I want to do. It’s a three day walk for Mind across the Scottish highlands. I like the charity, and I so badly wanna do the walk and be in a group (could never do it on my own). But despite all that I just cannot bring myself to raise funds. I just cannot ask people to feel obliged to pay for me to have a holiday


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> We will have a wear a Christmas jumper day and I will for once, out of a sheer desire for survival, wear one.
> A Karl Marx type jumper is on its way.


I must see a photo of this. I want to see the hate in your eyes.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 16, 2018)

Next series; nailed on.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> There’s this one I want to do. It’s a three day walk for Mind across the Scottish highlands. I like the charity, and I so badly wanna do the walk and be in a group (could never do it on my own). But despite all that I just cannot bring myself to raise funds. I just cannot ask people to feel obliged to pay for me to have a holiday


You have done it now. 
I'm in for a tenner (straight up). 

ROLL UP URBANITES AND HELP WITH EDIE'S BRAVE SCOTTISH ADVENTURE!


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> I must see a photo of this. I want to see the hate in your eyes.


I will consider showing the selfie I will be obliged to Yammer holding a note with the amount I have raised whilst wearing the jumper.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 16, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can't you get (or knit) one that has 'santa is a cunt' on it?



Or maybe this understated one...


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can't you get (or knit) one that has 'santa is a cunt' on it?


I bet there is an urb who can!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2018)

Can any of the U75 church-going contingent confirm nor deny that churches collect for Children in Need?

I thought they have their own Christian Aid or new roof bollocks fish to fry normally.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> Or maybe this understated one...
> 
> View attachment 152706


That is really full on!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> People who relentlessly collect for charity at work live for the thank you letters and certificates that get given out.


I do a few every now and again, and have to say this thread has nudged me to remember to share receipts and certificates and the like! I always forget, but obviously it's good practice.

I don't think food banks don't really give receipts, so they're just gonna have to take those ones on faith


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Can any of the U75 church-going contingent confirm nor deny that churches collect for Children in Need?
> 
> I thought they have their own Christian Aid or new roof bollocks fish to fry normally.


I am speculating admittedly but I think all their activities money raising wise are for bibles and church stuff. Plus for legal fees lately.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2018)

weltweit said:


> I think you are all being cruel, this innocent girl dressing up and prancing around for the sake of charity is undoubtedly an angel of purity, how you could suspect her of wrong doing is beyond me, anyone who dresses up to seduce their work colleagues to make small donations to save children should be beyond criticism. What oh what are you thinking?


Whatever anyone else says, *I* think it was shocking that they removed the word "gullable" from the dictionary


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

D'wards said:


> View attachment 152708


No they would like that jumper. Worse, they would like me more for wearing it.


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> You have done it now.
> I'm in for a tenner (straight up).
> 
> ROLL UP URBANITES AND HELP WITH EDIE'S BRAVE SCOTTISH ADVENTURE!


Aww


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> You have done it now.
> I'm in for a tenner (straight up).
> 
> ROLL UP URBANITES AND HELP WITH EDIE'S BRAVE SCOTTISH ADVENTURE!


Count me in for a tenner. But I want photos. And a certificate.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Can any of the U75 church-going contingent confirm nor deny that churches collect for Children in Need?
> 
> I thought they have their own Christian Aid or new roof bollocks fish to fry normally.



Churches or church congregations can collect for literally anything they choose to.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> We will have a wear a Christmas jumper day and I will for once, out of a sheer desire for survival, wear one.
> A Karl Marx type jumper is on its way.


This'un?






There's another one doing the rounds, but can't remember what was on it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Count me in for a tenner. But I want photos. And a certificate.


Don't forget to insist the walk is done in a Pudsey outfit.

(If this is genuine, sans Pudsey, I'd be in for a tenner too)


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Don't forget to insist the walk is done in a Pudsey outfit.
> 
> (If this is genuine, sans Pudsey, I'd be in for a tenner too)


Nope. If she does the walk in a Pudsey outfit, I'll be generous and make it 10p.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> This'un?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's a jumper rather that sweatshirt and in rusty red rather than green but essentially yes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Well it's a jumper rather that sweatshirt and in rusty red rather than green but essentially yes.


That's the one I was looking for, but found that and couldn't be bothered looking past the first link


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Count me in for a tenner. But I want photos. And a certificate.


Plus GPS tracking. So we can (monitor) enjoy your walking experience remotely.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 16, 2018)

Back to the OP, I would go straight to the charities without telling anyone at work.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's the one I was looking for, but found that and couldn't be bothered looking past the first link


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Back to the OP, I would go straight to the charities without telling anyone at work.


This.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2018)

I got roped into organising Christmas Jumper Day at work the past couple of years, because I'm "known for that sort of thing". Last year I used it to justify dropping 40 quid on one of these. It's one of the most expensive items of clothing I own


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie, I'm serious. But not about the Pudsey outfit. I'm all for supporting a bit of MIND. And walking across Scottish mountains seems a fine way of doing that. Paying someone else to do it seems even finer


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I got roped into organising Christmas Jumper Day at work the past couple of years, because I'm "known for that sort of thing". Last year I used it to justify dropping 40 quid on one of these. It's one of the most expensive items of clothing I own


Interesting but I want to channel misanthrope not sociopath!


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Edie, I'm serious. But not about the Pudsey outfit. I'm all for supporting a bit of MIND. And walking across Scottish mountains seems a fine way of doing that. Paying someone else to do it seems even finer


Yeah Edie How much is it?


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Edie, I'm serious. But not about the Pudsey outfit. I'm all for supporting a bit of MIND. And walking across Scottish mountains seems a fine way of doing that. Paying someone else to do it seems even finer


It’s really very lovely but it’s near on £800 you have to raise for two days walking. It’s £85 registration fee plus £690. 

Plus I’d probably be intimidated by the other participants  I don’t get out much


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Interesting but I want to channel misanthrope not sociopath!


John McClane is a hero 

(In the first three - after that he's just a generic action douche)


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> John McClane is a hero
> 
> (In the first three - after that he's just a generic action douche)


Ah I did not get any reference (and still dont)..
It seemed a logo Columbine boy coined.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> It’s really very lovely but it’s near on £800 you have to raise for two days walking. It’s £85 registration fee plus £690.
> 
> Plus I’d probably be intimidated by the other participants  I don’t get out much


Blimey!


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> It’s really very lovely but it’s near on £800 you have to raise for two days walking. It’s £85 registration fee plus £690.
> 
> Plus I’d probably be intimidated by the other participants  I don’t get out much


I hate it the way they do that. But if you do it, I'm good for a tenner.


----------



## Edie (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Blimey!


And this is why it’s shit


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Ah I did not get any reference (and still dont)..
> It seemed a logo Columbine boy coined.


It's a whole Die Hard thing.






Anyway, apologies for the derail, back to burning the charity fake


----------



## nogojones (Nov 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> skydiving bellends, come on. there's no competition there.


but there's always that sliver of hope that the chute fails


----------



## nogojones (Nov 16, 2018)

keybored said:


> We've all had that guilty, fleeting hope that their chute might just fail, haven't we?


Oh fucking hell. I should always read the full thread before posting


----------



## D'wards (Nov 16, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Edie, I'm serious. But not about the Pudsey outfit. I'm all for supporting a bit of MIND. And walking across Scottish mountains seems a fine way of doing that. Paying someone else to do it seems even finer


Me too. I'm in for an Ayrton Senna too


----------



## Winot (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> You have done it now.
> I'm in for a tenner (straight up).
> 
> ROLL UP URBANITES AND HELP WITH EDIE'S BRAVE SCOTTISH ADVENTURE!



In


----------



## Winot (Nov 16, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Having an office culture that allows colleagues to prance about like dressed up kids sickens me.



No fancy dress at all after the age of 10.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

So that's about fifty quid.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2018)

I think it's time for "Edie Walks To The Offie". Sort out a justgiving page, Edie, and MIND is 50 sovs to the good


----------



## kebabking (Nov 16, 2018)

Winot said:


> No fancy dress at all after the age of 10.



Well, let's not be too hasty. Date night.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 16, 2018)

Edie said:


> It’s really very lovely but it’s near on £800 you have to raise for two days walking. It’s £85 registration fee plus £690.
> 
> Plus I’d probably be intimidated by the other participants  I don’t get out much



You don't have to do all that shite - just plan then do a decent walk, and ask people to sponsor you. There are loads of fantastic 3 or 4 day walks in Scotland...

Stick a thread up with pictures - I'll stick £30 in for starters.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2018)

kebabking said:


> You don't have to do all that shite - just plan then do a decent walk, and ask people to sponsor you. There are loads of fantastic 3 or 4 day walks in Scotland...
> 
> Stick a thread up with pictures - I'll stick £30 in for starters.


Invite others to join you. Then charge them a fee.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 17, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Having an office culture that allows colleagues to prance about like dressed up kids sickens me.



You've Obvs never worked in Hoxton or Shoreditch


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 17, 2018)

weltweit said:


> I think you are all being cruel, this innocent girl dressing up and prancing around for the sake of charity is undoubtedly an angel of purity, how you could suspect her of wrong doing is beyond me, anyone who dresses up to seduce their work colleagues to make small donations to save children should be beyond criticism. What oh what are you thinking?


We just want to burn somebody and she's the chosen one


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 17, 2018)

TopCat said:


> You have done it now.
> I'm in for a tenner (straight up).
> 
> ROLL UP URBANITES AND HELP WITH EDIE'S BRAVE SCOTTISH ADVENTURE!


Can we burn her when she's collected the money?


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2018)

Could we burn her FOR charity?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 17, 2018)

How about everybody on this thread pays me my church £10 each. I'll put all your names into a hat and then pull one out. That person can then be the one we burn.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 17, 2018)

Edie said:


> It’s really very lovely but it’s near on £800 you have to raise for two days walking. It’s £85 registration fee plus £690.
> 
> Plus I’d probably be intimidated by the other participants  I don’t get out much


Fuck that. Just come walking with us in Scotland in January. I'll only charge you a ton


----------



## Edie (Nov 17, 2018)

kebabking said:


> You don't have to do all that shite - just plan then do a decent walk, and ask people to sponsor you. There are loads of fantastic 3 or 4 day walks in Scotland...
> 
> Stick a thread up with pictures - I'll stick £30 in for starters.


Yes this is obviously the sensible thing to do. I’m just not overly confident with being in the country I guess. And there’s something fun about doing it in a group with other people, you could have interesting conversations! (Although the obvious downside of that is being trapped in a group of ‘charity skydivers’ for two days  ).

Anyway I also don’t have any of the kit. Plus there’s the small matter of being a single mum and not being able to just leave the kids for two or three nights just cos I fancy a walk 

Thanks tho everyone that made me laugh on a Friday night plus it’s good to have a dream


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 18, 2018)

Take the kids with you Edie -  we went on walks all the time when I was a kid and it did us no harm (apart from midge bites).


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2018)

Back in the day, doing a sponsored walk just meant you picked a route and (generally via backing from a school, youth group, scouts/guides or charity), got the participants to ask people to sponser them to complete the walk. I regularly did 10 mile walks for charity throughout my childhood until the arthritis got too bad.

No-one paid £1, let alone £800 to do a walk to raise money, unless I have misunderstood the issue.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

The sponsored walk at my primary school was laps around the school field and I think we generally got sponsored maybe 10p or 50p per lap. I can't really remember but I doubt it was a pound per lap. Could have been 5p per lap! Nobody had any spare money in the 70s.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2018)

Any update on the charity collector?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 19, 2018)

kebabking said:


> That's about as convincing as a giraffe in dark glasses trying to get into a Polar Bears only nightclub.
> 
> It stinks. Stinky, stinky, stinky-pants.


Yeah. Face it D'wards . Bob IS a girl.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 19, 2018)

TopCat said:


> The Pudsey suit allegations are damning in my opinion.


Pudsey suit is excellent for work, with that big head mask thing on no one can tell when you're having a little sleep.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 19, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Any update on the charity collector?


Not as of yet. I'll leave it few days lest it look like a vendetta


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 19, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Dare you forward her reply to everyone asking her why she gave the money to  Lady at Church


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Not as of yet. I'll leave it few days lest it look like a vendetta


The multilayered ice-cream and chocolate dessert confection?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 19, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> The multilayered ice-cream and chocolate dessert confection?


Nah, that's a cornetto


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Nah, that's a cornetto


No, that's a cone.  This is more like a cake.  Ripply thing.  Like an ice cream ruff.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> The multilayered ice-cream and chocolate dessert confection?


Vienneta


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 19, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> No, that's a cone.  This is more like a cake.  Ripply thing.  Like an ice cream ruff.



It means nothing to me, when I have it with a t(ea)


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 19, 2018)

D'wards said:


> ...Including from other sections where she doesn't know anyone...


That's actually less rude that off her own team's birthday cakes. 

You should start deliberately leaving small, low value, shiny things around for her to steal. She probably can't control the urge to pilfer, but a bit of forethought and you may be able to misdirect it harmlessly.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 19, 2018)

D'wards said:


> And some colleagues are 100% certain she's on the take.


So now you know which colleagues are as well, or would be if they thought they could get away with it.

As mentioned earlier in the thread, a no fingers pointed change of office policy regarding charity donations would be appropriate. She's possibly struggling with kleptomania, but there could also be someting else going on - e.g. domestic violence or fuck knows.

At the end of the day, unless you are sure she's doing worse than pocketing a few stale buns it's not really on to apportion blame. For all we know some of those "100% sure" colleagues are actually rinsing the place - safe knowing it can all be blamed on the cake shuffler if it comes on top.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 19, 2018)

Leave a box of mini rolls in Church Lady's friend's stealy space with this slipped inside


----------



## Riklet (Nov 21, 2018)

What if she has a load of other income or savings and has matched whatever she raised ten fold or something.

Maybe she's not a thief just doesn't want everyone all up in her financial affairs.

Even if she could be a thief, grassing her in at work is poor poor form, cant believe people have seriously suggested that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 21, 2018)

Riklet said:


> What if she has a load of other income or savings and has matched whatever she raised ten fold or something.
> 
> Maybe she's not a thief just doesn't want everyone all up in her financial affairs.
> 
> Even if she could be a thief, grassing her in at work is poor poor form, cant believe people have seriously suggested that.


Really? If she was matching the donations 10 fold I 'm pretty sure she'd be letting everyone know about it because that's usually what people are like. She has taken money from other people so that is not her financial affairs is it?

I think the suggestion of getting management to clearly set out and enforce the rules going forwards is probably the best way to deal with it but it does need to be dealt with.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2018)

Riklet said:


> What if she has a load of other income or savings and has matched whatever she raised ten fold or something.
> 
> Maybe she's not a thief just doesn't want everyone all up in her financial affairs.
> 
> Even if she could be a thief, grassing her in at work is poor poor form, cant believe people have seriously suggested that.


The point is that this shouldn't BE *her* financial affairs - she is collecting money from third parties, ostensibly for a charity. It's not her money, and those donating it have a right to know where it's going.

And I don't buy this "grass" nonsense - that's just playground politics. There are situations where it is perfectly reasonable to report someone, and this would seem to be one such.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 21, 2018)

existentialist said:


> And I don't buy this "grass" nonsense - that's just playground politics. There are situations where it is perfectly reasonable to report someone, and this would seem to be one such.



Exactly, that's the important distinction. Grassing to me would be petty complaints about stuff that doesn't affect anyone else or their work. Suspected theft is very serious, and should be investigated. She might be innocent of any wrongdoing, but there's too many red flags to ignore, and it needs to be looked into. If she hasn't done anything wrong, someone needs to explain to her why it looks like she might have, so she can follow proper procedures next time and not alienate colleagues.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2018)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Exactly, that's the important distinction. Grassing to me would be petty complaints about stuff that doesn't affect anyone else or their work. Suspected theft is very serious, and should be investigated. She might be innocent of any wrongdoing, but there's too many red flags to ignore, and it needs to be looked into. If she hasn't done anything wrong, someone needs to explain to her why it looks like she might have, so she can follow proper procedures next time and not alienate colleagues.


Yep. And it's not just "theft" - it's a particularly nasty kind of fraudulent theft that's about trading on people's good intentions and trust.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2018)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Exactly, that's the important distinction. Grassing to me would be petty complaints about stuff that doesn't affect anyone else or their work. Suspected theft is very serious, and should be investigated. She might be innocent of any wrongdoing, but there's too many red flags to ignore, and it needs to be looked into. If she hasn't done anything wrong, someone needs to explain to her why it looks like she might have, so she can follow proper procedures next time and not alienate colleagues.


I agree with this absolutely.

I really hope it isn't the case, that she has been giving it to her church. 
A lot of colleagues think badly of her because of all this, so it would be nice to put an end to that.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2018)

D'wards said:


> I agree with this absolutely.
> 
> I really hope it isn't the case, that she has been giving it to her church.
> A lot of colleagues think badly of her because of all this, so it would be nice to put an end to that.


It may be useful for someone to be able to say this to her - "all this uncertainty about where the donations have gone is creating bad feeling, so if there is anything you can do, any documentation you can produce, that will lay those fears to rest, now would be a _very_ good time to do that. Whether or not you think people should be able to just trust you, it's not working out that way, so you need to do something, if you don't want the situation getting worse."

My guess is that, if push comes to shove - and assuming she can't just produce some paperwork - she's going to profess outraged innocence and go on the attack. It's probably about all she's got.


----------



## dervish (Nov 21, 2018)

Agree with existenialist, but also I would contact some of the charities involved, you are not snitching, you are raising a valid concern. They will either investigate and find that she's not donated anything in which case they or your work will need to be informed but then at least you will know for sure.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2018)

Any news D'wards ?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2018)

Nothing. But they are so secretive in my workplace. 
Some guy got escorted out and handed over to the constabulary a few months ago, and we've heard nothing regarding that. They took a personal mobile phone from his locker. The rumour mill went into overdrive over that one, as you can probably imagine. 

But as for the charity scammer I have a feeling they'll just make her adhere to the rules in future, now we know them .


----------



## dessiato (Nov 26, 2018)

Edie said:


> Yes this is obviously the sensible thing to do. I’m just not overly confident with being in the country I guess. And there’s something fun about doing it in a group with other people, you could have interesting conversations! (Although the obvious downside of that is being trapped in a group of ‘charity skydivers’ for two days  ).
> 
> Anyway I also don’t have any of the kit. Plus there’s the small matter of being a single mum and not being able to just leave the kids for two or three nights just cos I fancy a walk
> 
> Thanks tho everyone that made me laugh on a Friday night plus it’s good to have a dream


Didn't you once point out that you're from the city while on a walk? (Vagus memories in the back of my mind)


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Didn't you once point out that you're from the city while on a walk? (Vagus memories in the back of my mind)


Nah, not been on a walk. I'm a low level civil service employee


----------



## existentialist (Nov 26, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Nah, not been on a walk. I'm a low level civil service employee


Ahhhhh. Yes, OK, they're going to be falling over themselves to avoid controversy.


----------



## keybored (Nov 26, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> How about everybody on this thread pays me my church £10 each. I'll put all your names into a hat and then pull one out. That person can then be the one we burn.



He looks so young there it's hard to believe he's gone 

RIP in peace, Neil x


----------



## dessiato (Nov 27, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Nah, not been on a walk. I'm a low level civil service employee


I was referring to Edie 

Walking can be fun.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 27, 2018)

dessiato said:


> I was referring to Edie
> 
> Walking can be fun.


Oh yes, I see 

I am a fan of walking too


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 27, 2018)

keybored said:


> He looks so young there it's hard to believe he's gone
> 
> RIP in peace, Neil x



Had to check if Adrian Edmondson was alive after I saw that post! He is, though I didn't know Rik Mayall had died.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 27, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> Had to check if Adrian Edmondson was alive after I saw that post! He is, though I didn't know Rik Mayall had died.


When keybored  said Neil, I also had to check Nigel Planer too. He's alive, but he looks so different now! Only the eyes have any resemblance to Neil. Google Image Result for http://www.gstatic.com/tv/thumb/persons/212230/212230_v9_ba.jpg


----------



## D'wards (Dec 4, 2018)

Quick update - another lady who is very sweet and kind, left out a charity box with a Christmas card to sign and donate, and the management got well heavy with her, saying she needs director approval etc.
She just fucked the whole thing off.

Will be interesting to note if the original woman continues with her charity stuff now the rules are being enforced.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 4, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Quick update - another lady who is very sweet and kind, left out a charity box with a Christmas card to sign and donate, and the management got well heavy with her, saying she needs director approval etc.
> She just fucked the whole thing off.
> 
> Will be interesting to note if the original woman continues with her charity stuff now the rules are being enforced.



But, what's happening about the doubts concerning the money she has collected, and possibly pocketed?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 4, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Quick update - another lady who is very sweet and kind, left out a charity box with a Christmas card to sign and donate, and the management got well heavy with her, saying she needs director approval etc.
> She just fucked the whole thing off.
> 
> Will be interesting to note if the original woman continues with her charity stuff now the rules are being enforced.


Hopefully word will get round that the rules are having to be enforced presicely because Original Charity Woman has been so shady with previous donations.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 4, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> But, what's happening about the doubts concerning the money she has collected, and possibly pocketed?


I don't know for sure, but I suspect it might just be all future charity endeavours. I'm not sure though - they are well cagey in my place.


----------



## killer b (Dec 4, 2018)

IME Many businesses - especially if they haven't been following company procedure - would opt to sweep something like this under the carpet and just enforce procedure in future rather than make a thing of it. 

Disappointing for us if that's the case here, mind, as we may never get closure.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 4, 2018)

agreed - no company/organisation is going to want to touch what could be a can of very smelly worms. its a lot easier to draw a veil over it and _go forward_...

they probably have their suspicions, but they know that if they push hard a) it will become obvious that the company/organisation was either not following its own policies or was negligent, b) the chances of getting conviction and the money back for the charities is somewhere between limited and no hope, and c) it will be a nightmare - staff morale in the toilet, suspicion and recrimination everywhere, and fuck all work getting done.


----------



## keybored (Dec 4, 2018)

d) She's got some dirt on the MD.


----------



## tim (Dec 4, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> But, what's happening about the doubts concerning the money she has collected, and possibly pocketed?



They remain doubts, procedures are tightened up and the witchhunt comes to an end.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 4, 2018)

kebabking said:


> agreed - no company/organisation is going to want to touch what could be a can of very smelly worms. its a lot easier to draw a veil over it and _go forward_...
> 
> they probably have their suspicions, but they know that if they push hard a) it will become obvious that the company/organisation was either not following its own policies or was negligent, b) the chances of getting conviction and the money back for the charities is somewhere between limited and no hope, and c) it will be a nightmare - staff morale in the toilet, suspicion and recrimination everywhere, and fuck all work getting done.


Pragmatically, this probably is the best outcome. OK, so she hasn't been officially busted, but Ms Charity Golddigger is going to be going around with a dark cloud of suspicion hanging over her for a _very_ long time. She could still (probably) quite easily dispel that by coming up with the evidence that she's made the donations, but my guess is that she'll decide she doesn't like the vibe much, and takes herself off somewhere else.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 4, 2018)

What, no perp walk? I was expecting a bit more excitement relating to the charity collection woman.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 4, 2018)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> What, no perp walk? I was expecting a bit more excitement relating to the charity collection woman.



I know - its just not satisfactory.  If management aren't doing anything, the least the staff could do make some effort at punishment.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 4, 2019)

UPDATE

She made motions last week to do some kind of raffle. Her boss printed out the rules which said she needs an audit trail and second counter.  Do it in her own time etc.

So she's decided not to do it


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I know - its just not satisfactory.  If management aren't doing anything, the least the staff could do make some effort at punishment.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> UPDATE
> 
> She made motions last week to do some kind of raffle. Her boss printed out the rules which said she needs an audit trail and second counter.  Do it in her own time etc.
> 
> So she's decided not to do it



Guilty as sin then.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> You all people defending her, please play devils advocate.
> 
> Why would you never bring in a thank you letter?
> 
> But go to trouble of printing generic thing of internet?


More to the point, why would you ask/expect her to bring in a thank you letter?


----------



## kebabking (Feb 4, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> More to the point, why would you ask/expect her to bring in a thank you letter?



Because charities invariably send them, and peplpe who are serial charity collectors invariably stick them on the wall to show everyone how charitable they are.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 4, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Because charities invariably send them, *and peplpe who are serial charity collectors invariably stick them on the wall to show everyone how charitable they are*.


Do they also write to the papers to get it published how selfless they are?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> UPDATE
> 
> She made motions last week to do some kind of raffle. Her boss printed out the rules which said she needs an audit trail and second counter.  Do it in her own time etc.
> 
> So she's decided not to do it


Whether we read anything into her decision, it's very clear that Lessons Have Been Learned by the management.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 4, 2019)

**NEWSFLASH**

I think she thinks she's found a loophole. 

She's calling it a "free raffle". The catch being she says if you make a contribution to her charity box you get a free raffle ticket 

The prize is a little wicker basket full of miniature beauty products. Real budget hotel free shit. 

I won't say anything to management but I hope they pull her up.


----------



## keybored (Feb 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> **NEWSFLASH**
> 
> I think she thinks she's found a loophole.
> 
> ...


I would contribute a used piece of chewing gum.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 4, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Do they also write to the papers to get it published how selfless they are?


I'm sure I've seen charity stuff in the local press before. So and so business/community group/church etc raised xx amount or hospital/shelter/etc. Photo with a giant cheque.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> **NEWSFLASH**
> 
> I think she thinks she's found a loophole.
> 
> ...


I think it would be quite good for her to be given enough rope to hang herself. Let's face it, with the climate of doubt that must prevail, chances are that she'll get very few, if any, takers. And I daresay that there will be a few around willing to provide, ah, "background".


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 4, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm sure I've seen charity stuff in the local press before. So and so business/community group/church etc raised xx amount or hospital/shelter/etc. Photo with a giant cheque.


That's something I'd expect the likes of Bono to do.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2019)

That she'd rather go to this effort than the effort of getting a 2nd counter and providing a receipt, or just not bothering,  is a little suspicious.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> That she'd rather go to this effort than the effort of getting a 2nd counter and providing a receipt, or just not bothering,  is a little suspicious.


She'll cover it up with harrumphing and outraged innocence.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 4, 2019)

I really want someone else in the office to do a collection by the book. Pleeeeeeaaaaaaase.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 4, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I know - its just not satisfactory.  If management aren't doing anything, the least the staff could do make some effort at punishment.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Sometimes people give me a ten or twenty pounds for the Phone credit group. I IMMEDIATELY go and buy the voucher and send the giver a photo of it so there is no doubt where their money went. 

If you’re accepting money on behalf of a charity there should be total errr... I can’t remember the word but you know what I mean!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 4, 2019)

moomoo said:


> Sometimes people give me a ten or twenty pounds for the Phone credit group. I IMMEDIATELY go and buy the voucher and send the giver a photo of it so there is no doubt where their money went.
> 
> If you’re accepting money on behalf of a charity there should be total errr... I can’t remember the word but you know what I mean!


Accountability? Transparency?

By phone credit group, do you mean Phone Credit for Refugees or is this a different thing?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 4, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> That she'd rather go to this effort than the effort of getting a 2nd counter and providing a receipt, or just not bothering,  is a little suspicious.



More than enough evidence to put her in the stocks I think.  Any further suspicious activity D'wards will have to wheel out the thumbscrews.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> **NEWSFLASH**
> 
> I think she thinks she's found a loophole.
> 
> ...



That's a massive red neon flag that no-one can avoid noticing, surely.  Also, is she that lacking in awareness of just how obviously dodgy it looks?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 4, 2019)

D'wards - can't you report her for money-laundering?  I'm sure they must have an anonymous hotline like Crimestoppers.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I really want someone else in the office to do a collection by the book. Pleeeeeeaaaaaaase.



That's a great idea.  You know what you need to do D'wards


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2019)

Can't keep a good honest charity collector down


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Accountability? Transparency?
> 
> By phone credit group, do you mean Phone Credit for Refugees or is this a different thing?



The Royal Society of Moomoo Phone Credit


----------



## moomoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Accountability? Transparency?
> 
> By phone credit group, do you mean Phone Credit for Refugees or is this a different thing?



Transparancy!!!! That’s the word I was looking for!

Yes, phone credit for refugees.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 4, 2019)

nogojones said:


> The Royal Society of Moomoo Phone Credit


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 4, 2019)

moomoo said:


> Transparancy!!!! That’s the word I was looking for!
> 
> Yes, phone credit for refugees.


I put a "Change for Good" jar in our office for people to add their loose change for those guys. A fiver I put in there* went missing so I removed it to my drawer. It's still there 

I'm not corrupt, just incompetent  


farmerbarleymow said:


> That's a massive red neon flag that no-one can avoid noticing, surely.  Also, is she that lacking in awareness of just how obviously dodgy it looks?


Evidence would suggest so.

*it was quiz winnings, so it's not like it was out my own pocket


----------



## moomoo (Feb 4, 2019)

That’s why I always buy the voucher immediately. I’m so scatty that if I didn’t, I’d find the money in my pocket a few weeks later and have no idea what it was for.

I’m one of the admins so obviously I have to be beyond reproach!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 4, 2019)

I didn't even realise you were supposed to buy vouchers! I just thought you donated the money and then they did the rest!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I didn't even realise you were supposed to buy vouchers! I just thought you donated the money and then they did the rest!



Yes! That’s what happens.   Or you can buy a Three voucher and pm one of us the code. But sometimes people will give me money directly as a donation.

Thank you for having a collection for us. That was very kind!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 4, 2019)

moomoo said:


> Thank you for having a collection for us. That was very kind!



It would be nice if he actually handed the money over.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 4, 2019)

moomoo said:


> Yes! That’s what happens.   Or you can buy a Three voucher and pm one of us the code. But sometimes people will give me money directly as a donation.
> 
> Thank you for having a collection for us. That was very kind!



Ohhhhhhh! Sorry, the penny's only just dropped you're actually part of the group, rather than just donating to it   

Well, at this stage it's only kind intent; I haven't actually donated it yet  

<edit: 





farmerbarleymow said:


> It would be nice if he actually handed the money over.


 Exactly  >


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> UPDATE
> 
> She made motions last week to do some kind of raffle. Her boss printed out the rules which said she needs an audit trail and second counter.  Do it in her own time etc.
> 
> So she's decided not to do it


----------



## blairsh (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 4, 2019)

That's a dodgy Roger the Dodger 

_This_ is Roger the Dodger


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> **NEWSFLASH**
> 
> I think she thinks she's found a loophole.
> 
> ...



Everybody should donate 1 penny.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> **NEWSFLASH**
> 
> I think she thinks she's found a loophole.
> 
> ...


She's absolutley fucking shameless!

Has she said where the money from this charity box is going? How is it a loophole? Surely she still needs a second counter etc. as she's collecting money from her colleagues? Surely she still has to say where the cash is going?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 5, 2019)

Really intrigued as to how this new venture will go, actually. Will people go along with it? Will they make some subtle gestures to the new rules, or even outright say "nah, do it the right way or we're not donating".

Seriously, someone needs to do a proper thing, following the new rules. I mean, for one it's just good to do charity stuff, but it'll also force the contrast/comparison with her work, and undermine the association with charity collections she has built up.

Pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaase!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Really intrigued as to how this new venture will go, actually. Will people go along with it? Will they make some subtle gestures to the new rules, or even outright say "nah, do it the right way or we're not donating".



Did the managers circulate the new rules to all staff D'wards?  If they did hopefully no-one will give her any money for this collection.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 5, 2019)

Schmetterling said:


> Everybody should donate 1 penny.


I do quite like this idea, though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do quite like this idea, though



Better still, foreign currency coins, the sort of ones you end up collecting from scab tills.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2019)

D'wards said:


> **NEWSFLASH**
> 
> I think she thinks she's found a loophole.
> 
> ...



Quite funny she's basically gone 'fuck you/hold my beer' to the HR/management dept.

Anyone else starting to warm to her?


----------



## danski (Feb 5, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> Quite funny she's basically gone 'fuck you/hold my beer' to the HR/management dept.
> 
> Anyone else starting to warm to her?


No. She’s one of those ignorant, selfish people that think the rules don’t apply to them.


----------



## Winot (Feb 5, 2019)

D'wards said:


> **NEWSFLASH**
> 
> I think she thinks she's found a loophole.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised the ERG haven't poached her to come up with an alternative to the backstop.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 5, 2019)

danski said:


> No. She’s one of those ignorant, selfish people that think the rules don’t apply to them.



Contemporaries always hate the mavericks. History will be kinder to when it comes to her saint-hood. 

Jokes aside, it's such an in-your-face piss take (to mgmt) - it's pretty mad to think it will go unnoticed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 5, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> it's pretty mad to think it will go unnoticed.


I can see it going either way, tbh. Some people really are just that blind to how things are perceived by others.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 5, 2019)

I can't believe we've not burnt her yet


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I can't believe we've not burnt her yet



The November 5 window has been missed, so any burning will have to wait for several months.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 6, 2019)

She is so dodgy on this, management should be told that she is trying this and thinks she's found a loophole. 

I wonder if charity collections other than management - sanctioned ones will eventually get banned...


----------



## cybershot (Feb 6, 2019)

D'wards said:


> **NEWSFLASH**
> 
> I think she thinks she's found a loophole.
> 
> ...



Fuck sake, does she think she's the British Museum now or something. Create an anonymous google account and email management and reign the fucker in. Fuck DM me the email address and any necessary info, and I'll do it!


----------



## existentialist (Feb 6, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> She is so dodgy on this, management should be told that she is trying this and thinks she's found a loophole.
> 
> I wonder if charity collections other than management - sanctioned ones will eventually get banned...


I would hope that a draconian ban wouldn't happen just because of the actions of one person. It should be easy enough to clamp down on this kind of outrageous behaviour without impinging on the freedoms of everyone else.

But I do think it would be good if the organisation were to make it very clear indeed why the rules have been tightened.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 7, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Can any of the U75 church-going contingent confirm nor deny that churches collect for Children in Need?
> 
> I thought they have their own Christian Aid or new roof bollocks fish to fry normally.


I'm not sure "churches" are so well organised that you can say one way or the other. Even given the number of different _types _of church that are kicking about, you also have to remeber that many are run more like franchises than as a multinational corporation - especially at the sort of level that would be making decisions about charity fundraising choices, etc.

My muum is a church organist & choir director, so I hav a pretty good image of what can go on from church to church.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 7, 2019)

stuff_it said:


> I'm not sure "churches" are so well organised that you can say one way or the other. Even given the number of different _types _of church that are kicking about, you also have to remeber that many are run more like franchises than as a multinational corporation - especially at the sort of level that would be making decisions about charity fundraising choices, etc.
> 
> My muum is a church organist & choir director, so I hav a pretty good image of what can go on from church to church.


I think it's likely that some do, and some don't.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 7, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Because charities invariably send them, and peplpe who are serial charity collectors invariably stick them on the wall to show everyone how charitable they are.




Last time I worked for someone the MD’s surname was double-barrelled, the second part being Smale. She used to stick up all the charity letters on the kitchen board, including a Comic Relief one from Wossy thanking the thirty of us for raising eight quid. Letter starts, “Dear Mrs Snail...”


----------



## two sheds (Feb 7, 2019)

Worth buying her raffle ticket and a couple of months afterwards asking her "oh by the way, could I see the receipt you got from the charity?"


----------

